# JW Munich.



## RobjF (22/11/13)

Hi guys
just a qiuck question. I have a 25kg bag of JW munich malt, I have imported the JW add on to BS2 but it gives me the option of JW light or JW dark munich as shown on their web site.
Nowhere on the sack does it indicate Light or Dark and when I bought it at the last Grain BB it was just JW munich.
Any ideas, I have just been using the light option on BS2 17.7 EBC. Hope it right.
Cheers Rob


----------



## SimoB (22/11/13)

I'd say it would have 'Dark' written on the bag if it was dark. but that is a complete guess.


----------



## DJR (26/11/13)

Have a feeling if it just says Munich it's light and if it says Dark Munich it's the dark stuff


----------

